
Lawmakers Lash Out at Big Tech’s Leaders - CapitalistCartr
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/29/technology/big-tech-hearing-apple-amazon-facebook-google.html
======
raxxorrax
If headlines could be longer:

Public officials tried to build a profile with ranting against CEOs of
notorious "tech" companies and then left before the whole thing was concluded
because they didn't care much about things they don't understand anyway.

